# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [3 - 2]: Meredith Stannard vs. Harley Quinn



## Krory (Feb 16, 2013)

VS.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2013)

Voting for Harley.

Not even going to lie, the vote is almost entirely based on my love for the character in the animated series. Sad that the original voice actress wasn't on board for the second Arkham game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2013)

I would like rev up that Harley.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh snap. We dun got a tie.


----------

